# Kilauea Lighthouse & Wildlife Refuge Closed



## Timeshare Von (Jan 16, 2016)

Just learned on Trip Advisor that the Wildlife Refuge & Lighthouse area (including the visitor center) will be closed starting tomorrow (1/17/16) through April as they do some restoration work on the paths/trails.

I am totally bummed because we'll be there in about 10 days and was looking forward to our time at the point.


----------



## leedaorg (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you for heads up! We just arrived yesterday(well, 1am today...) going there today for sure. Last time when we tried, it was closed so I can't miss this time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 16, 2016)

leedaorg said:


> Thank you for heads up! We just arrived yesterday(well, 1am today...) going there today for sure. Last time when we tried, it was closed so I can't miss this time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



  Happy to help!  Take an extra photo for me.  LOL


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 16, 2016)

Which brings up another question . . . is there a good vantage point that is accessible by foot to take photos of the lighthouse?  Or is a boat required from the water?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 16, 2016)

Timeshare Von said:


> Which brings up another question . . . is there a good vantage point that is accessible by foot to take photos of the lighthouse?  Or is a boat required from the water?





Walk up about 3/4 of the way, and they'll be a stoned wall cut out on the right. 

You will be able to get some nice photos of the lighthouse from that vantage point.

Suggest you bring bottled water with you.

Have fun!



.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2016)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Walk up about 3/4 of the way, and they'll be a stoned wall cut out on the right.
> 
> You will be able to get some nice photos of the lighthouse from that vantage point.
> 
> ...



Thanks much!  Now to find a decent lookout point for whale watching . . . any suggestions?


----------



## artringwald (Jan 17, 2016)

Timeshare Von said:


> Which brings up another question . . . is there a good vantage point that is accessible by foot to take photos of the lighthouse?  Or is a boat required from the water?



We went to see it on President's Day, not realizing that it would be closed. The driveway to the lighthouse had a gate, but there is some parking at the end of the road where the driveway starts. You can get a picture from there. It's where I took this one (without the zoom lens):


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 20, 2016)

Lovely! 

Thanks for sharing and confirming there is viewing nearby.

Mahalo!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2016)

Timeshare Von said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Thanks for sharing and confirming there is viewing nearby.
> 
> Mahalo!





Von, in the Lighthouse photo above, the lush banks surrounding the watery inlet to the right of it is a major bird breeding area.  If you zoom in on the picture, you'll see lots of little white bird heads in the bushes.   There are a lot of birds breeding around there.  Bring your zoom lens - there is a lot to see. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2016)

Also, look closely at the rocky shelf on the closest side of the inlet - there are often Monk Seals basking there.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 21, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Von, in the Lighthouse photo above, the lush banks surrounding the watery inlet to the right of it is a major bird breeding area.  If you zoom in on the picture, you'll see lots of little white bird heads in the bushes.   There are a lot of birds breeding around there.  Bring your zoom lens - there is a lot to see.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for the tip Dave.  I was just last night debating on how much camera gear to take!  Made my decision on my 70-300 lens for me!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Also, look closely at the rocky shelf on the closest side of the inlet - there are often Monk Seals basking there.



Thanks Denise!  I have been told they are around the island in a couple of places.  Hope to see them!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks again to everyone for the input before our trip!  We had a great time and thoroughly enjoyed Kauai.  Of course, four days wasn't enough time for much more than a sampling.  We did make the most of what time we did have however.

The parking area at the closed gates was limited to 10 minutes and was being monitored by a volunteer.  We did get out and take some photos and looked for wildlife.  There were a couple of whale blows off in the distance but no other visible signs of whales.

And yes, birds galore throughout the area!  (No monk seals seen there but we did see a couple on shore during our Capt Andy's dinner cruise . . . which was outstanding!)


----------

